# Porter Cable 690 questions



## daveb89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Afternoon. New here, but this is one interesting forum. My question relates to a Porter Cable 690 that we bought to replace a previous router in our sign-making machine. The new router has no chip guard or dust collector plate, and P-C tells me no such animal exists.

Since we are tied to this new router, any suggestions? I plan to get crafty in the meantime, but will welcome your experiences. Since we need visible access to the bit, and have a dust collector already in place on the back end, I need to come up with something fairly quickly.

Thanks.


----------



## CML757 (Jan 28, 2011)

There is a plunge base, model 6931, that has a plexiglass chip guard. Both bases have attachment points for an edge guide that could be used to rig up some sort of dust collection, but I've never played with it.

Chris


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave 

Many.many ways to do it. here's just two 

======



daveb89 said:


> Afternoon. New here, but this is one interesting forum. My question relates to a Porter Cable 690 that we bought to replace a previous router in our sign-making machine. The new router has no chip guard or dust collector plate, and P-C tells me no such animal exists.
> 
> Since we are tied to this new router, any suggestions? I plan to get crafty in the meantime, but will welcome your experiences. Since we need visible access to the bit, and have a dust collector already in place on the back end, I need to come up with something fairly quickly.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## daveb89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, found your lojack fix further into the forum. I walked around Lowe's today, and have come up with (hopefully) a solution using a plastic cable conduit box that will both cover the opening and have an outlet for the hose attachment. I will be raiding my wife's tupperware collection to create a chip guard, based on a template I cut out of thinner stock earlier.

Thanks again for the quick replies.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Dave

One more note, if you don't find the parts you need a Craftsman vac.pickup will work for both jobs also to keep the chips out of your face and to pickup the chips at the same time but it's not free it's about 4.oo bucks, for the Craftsman 17543 router, also the Freud pickup tube will work. model number 2000 router but it's more money, about 8.oo bucks or so.

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

======



daveb89 said:


> Thanks, found your lojack fix further into the forum. I walked around Lowe's today, and have come up with (hopefully) a solution using a plastic cable conduit box that will both cover the opening and have an outlet for the hose attachment. I will be raiding my wife's tupperware collection to create a chip guard, based on a template I cut out of thinner stock earlier.
> 
> Thanks again for the quick replies.


----------

